# Pregnyl 5000



## julie79 (May 31, 2012)

So quick question and I need answers b4 10.15 tonite where r u to give pregnyl5000 is it the same place as gonal f ?


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi 

yes, I just took it in same place. I always injected in the tummy area.good luck


----------



## julie79 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks so much mmcm for getting bk to me so quick was slightly freaking out there lol this is driving me   Lol


----------

